# Versión KDE?

## simonbcn

Hola,

Debido a mi fracaso estrepitoso en conseguir que Gnome me aparezca en español en Gentoo, he decidido darle (y darme) una oportunidad de probar (otra vez) KDE.

Por otro lado, corregidme si me equivoco, pero me da la impresión que el equipo de Gentoo se dedica más (por decirlo de alguna manera) a KDE que no a Gnome. Por ejemplo, la guía de instalación de KDE es mucho más completa que la de Gnome. El tema de los idiomas (que tantos quebraderos de cabeza me ha dado) en Gnome (Gentoo) está muy mal resuelto. Yo todavía no he conseguido poner mi Gnome en español y no debería ser tan difícil. Sin embargo en KDE está mucho mejor montado, comenzando por usar la variable "LINGUAS" (que para algo está) y tener un paquete de internacionalización (joer con la palabreja!), cosa que con Gnome no han hecho.

Supongo que esta guía está actualizada, no? Según esa guía (y por lo que he comprobado es cierto) la versión actual de KDE en Gentoo es la 4.6.3 y la "testing" la 4.7.0, ¿cual debería de usar para empezar con buen pie? ¿Hay muchas diferencias entre ambas? ¿Cual usáis?

¿Qué servidor de sonido tenéis instalado con KDE? ¿Pulseaudio?

Había pensado en instalar KDE usando "kde-meta" para poder ver todo lo que KDE me puede ofrecer (ya que hace años que no lo uso) y luego ir desinstalando paquetes (incluido "kde-meta") en función de lo que necesite o no. ¿Es buena idea?

¿Alguna sugerencia antes de meterme en faena?   :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## opotonil

Si, la guia que indicas es la adecuada para instalar KDE 4, en cuanto a la version yo estoy usando la 4.6.3 y es la que te recomendaria, especialmente si estas empezando, ya que la 4.7.0 no esta masked sino que, por lo que veo, aun esta hardmasked (http://packages.gentoo.org/package/kde-base/kdebase-meta).

En cuanto al sonido KDE usa Phonon con gstreamer por defecto, yo es el que utilizo, aunque tambien puede utilizar otros en vez de gstreamer, que recuerde ahora mismo vlc y xine (no lo recomiendo actualmente).

En cuanto a que metapaquete usar para instalar KDE yo te recomendaria kdebase-meta.

Como sugerencia, imagino que usar el "profile" "default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde" te simplifique las cosas.

Salu2.

----------

## i92guboj

 *simonbcn wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Debido a mi fracaso estrepitoso en conseguir que Gnome me aparezca en español en Gentoo, he decidido darle (y darme) una oportunidad de probar (otra vez) KDE.
> 
> Por otro lado, corregidme si me equivoco, pero me da la impresión que el equipo de Gentoo se dedica más (por decirlo de alguna manera) a KDE que no a Gnome. 

 

A mis ojos, siempre ha sido así. Esto pasa casi siempre de una u otra forma (es el motivo por el cual existen kubuntu y xubuntu, por ejemplo). Los desarrolladores son personas con sus propios gustos y preferencias, y a fin de cuentas nadie les paga por hacer un trabajo que no les gusta. El equipo encargado de mantener gnome es menor que el de kde, puedes ver las listas de nombres en las respectivas páginas para los proyectos kde y gnome en Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/

Aparte de los miembros oficiales del equipo, la cantidad de Gentoo interesada en mantener KDE es mayor en Gentoo. Quizás simplemente estén mejor organizados, no lo sé porque nunca he estado involucrado en ninguno de los dos equipos, pero el hecho es que en Gentoo kde suele recibir mejor atención que Gnome.

 *Quote:*   

> Supongo que esta guía está actualizada, no? Según esa guía (y por lo que he comprobado es cierto) la versión actual de KDE en Gentoo es la 4.6.3 y la "testing" la 4.7.0, ¿cual debería de usar para empezar con buen pie? ¿Hay muchas diferencias entre ambas? ¿Cual usáis?

 

Mi apreciación personal en lo que a kde se refieres es que, cuanto más moderna sea tu versión, probablemente, menos problemas tendrás. Solo puedo hablar del entorno básico de escritorio. Cuando uso KDE (que tampoco es todo el tiempo) tan solo uso la base. En realidad la mayor parte de mi trabajo tiene lugar en bluefish, rxvt-unicode, mc y chromium. La respuesta a tu pregunta sobre la versión puede depender en todo caso de los componentes que vayas a utilizar.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Qué servidor de sonido tenéis instalado con KDE? ¿Pulseaudio?

 

KDE no necesita ni requiere pulseaudio, aunque puede utilizarlo si es tu deseo. El núcleo del sistema multimedia sobre el que KDE se sustenta se llama phonon, que no es más que un API estandarizada para que las aplicaciones KDE puedan acceder a los backends multimedia (y en última instancia a tu hardware). Phonon puede usar gstreamer, vlc, alsa, xine... El backend xine está actualmente sin mantenimiento, así que no te lo recomiendo. Con vlc y gstreamer no deberías tener grandes problemas. Los desarrolladores de kde recomiendan el uso de phonon con pulseaudio, pero no te puedo decir nada ni a favor ni en contra de tal recomendación. Mi regla de oro en lo que a pulseaudio se refiere es la siguiente: si no sabes si lo necesitas o no, es que no lo necesitas. Alsa a secas puede hacer todo lo que pulseaudio hace sin necesidad de más capas encima. Eso es cierto para la inmensa mayoría de usuarios, aunque hay excepciones.

 *Quote:*   

> Había pensado en instalar KDE usando "kde-meta" para poder ver todo lo que KDE me puede ofrecer (ya que hace años que no lo uso) y luego ir desinstalando paquetes (incluido "kde-meta") en función de lo que necesite o no. ¿Es buena idea?
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia antes de meterme en faena?  
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Es una posibilidad, aunque yo personalmente empezaría con kdebase-meta, que te da el escritorio básico completo y funcional, y luego iría añadiendo cosas. Si quieres afinar más puedes usar kdebase-startkde aunque aquí si puede que eches en falta cosas muy básicas. Para ver todo lo que trae kde lo más sencillo es coger un livecd de SuSE y te ahorrarás un buen montón de horas de compilación y algunos euros en tu factura de la luz.

----------

